

Google to build its own office space - gpl1
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_18011875?nclick_check=1

======
pennig
The race is on now between Apple and Google! Who will be the first to break
ground on their respective paragons of green corporate campuses? I am giddy
with anticipation!

